# Here's another place to shop!  Come join us



## Robertriley (Oct 31, 2015)

I decided to get this up and running yesterday, so far, so good.

Three bike sold in the first day!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868/1719607731593051/?notif_t=like

The page is titled: Antique and Vintage Bicycles for Sale


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 31, 2015)

Killer site Chris.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Don't do Facebook so I wouldn't know! V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 31, 2015)

Me either.


Mike


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 31, 2015)

I found all three of these on Facebook....maybe you guy should start???


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2015)

Which FB page(s), Chris?
Nice bikes!

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 1, 2015)

No facebook for me either. Thats chick stuff.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> No facebook for me either. Thats chick stuff.




 Laughing hard!
 That's what I love about you, Joe.


----------



## slick (Nov 1, 2015)

There are a lot of great prewar bikes for sale on fb. Way more then what pops up on here. And the prices are down to earth. You guys really should look into it. Thats where my last 4 bikes came from.


----------



## bikiba (Nov 1, 2015)

nice site - i usually do FB for the chick stuff, but this bike stuff is a bonus


----------



## tommydale1950 (Nov 1, 2015)

No A$$book for me ever...What may have started as a way to socialize turned into a ' hiding behind the computer free for all"..Tom


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 1, 2015)

We over on Facebook are perfectly okay with this sentiment - more bikes and more chicks for us.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2015)

*bump*

up to 299 members selling crap they don't need.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 14, 2015)

the Jenners & Kardasions Facebook
flip phones and no selfie sticks for me


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2015)

they want a bunch of info just to look ! and I thought facebook was just for old people!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 15, 2015)

If it's for old people, you should feel right at home


----------



## mrg (Nov 15, 2015)

Not that old, didn't I see you in front of your house taking pictures with your tablet?


----------

